# Irvine or nearby city?



## daivs_T (Feb 2, 2009)

Any bike clubs in irvine or near?
aside from BCi?


----------



## Gordon Gekko (Jan 24, 2008)

http://www.ocrebels.com/
http://www.ocw.org/


----------



## niterider (Feb 22, 2005)

*Tustin Group*

A group leaves out of Tustin

Information can be found at www.occyclist.com


----------

